# Custom aluminum boats



## BigBlue76 (Dec 22, 2010)

We offer a wide range of boats. If you can dream it we can build it.


----------



## No Boat (Oct 12, 2010)

Who's we? Actually went to the Scully factory today to look into changing my screen name


----------



## BigBlue76 (Dec 22, 2010)

southern style custom boats in colbert ok.. I am going to be set up as a dealer.My boat is going to be ready in 3 to 4 weeks. I had a bay boat from one of the other boat makers and they are way over priced and the workmanship is terrible on them.!!!!!! jason (979 885 9127)


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

:spam:

Can you say "I am Spam...Spam I am" ?


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*This Aint No Spam*

Do you build them like this?


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*better pictures*

Built Texas Tough


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Waterwolf do you sell boats, I am interested.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

this one is being made for me now,,21fter. I don't, but can get you in contact with who does. I'm taking pictures from start to finish. Pretty cool to see it take shape day by day.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

I may be in the market for a 17x60. Mine has cracked for the second time and is at the shop now.


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

waterwolf said:


> this one is being made for me now,,21fter. I don't, but can get you in contact with who does. I'm taking pictures from start to finish. Pretty cool to see it take shape day by day.


That looks like an Empire to me. Empire Boats are some of the BEST around!!!!


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

that looks great waterwolf, that would make a great thread, thats if you didn't create one already.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I thought Empire Boats was out of business? Am I wrong?


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Semi Retired. Must be nice


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*one more*

will start posting more (this is the first)


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

HAnko ?


----------



## FLOUNDERINGFREE230 (Aug 18, 2005)

*BOAT*

Looks like another awesome Empire. Mine is 15 years old and going strong. Chuck Harmon builds a great boat.


----------



## tooshallow17 (Apr 10, 2009)

A buddy of mine has a 24' hanko. It is by far the best looking and built aluminum boat I have ever seen.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Taking Shape*

Console and more ribs and sides put on.


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

Chuck builds a great boat,and it will be around forever. I have a '92 and good friend of mine has a '82. Things can not be torn up.


----------



## welder (Jun 26, 2006)

You need to make sure the shops that might build you a boat need to have the right credentials , the right Certifications and use the right materials to build a boat the right way.
When the wrong materials or construction is used you will get a boat that shows it and that gives Alloy a bad name. Most of the Manufactures I deal with Love GOOD competition as long as it is QUALITY .
Here is a picture of a Pacific2325 with a 5' Pilot house... 1/4" one piece plate hull [5086]
www.pacificboats.com


----------



## welder (Jun 26, 2006)

here is the same Pacific but this one has a 3/4 Hard top...


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Need to get sponsorship before advertising your boats on this forum. See Monty asap.


----------



## welder (Jun 26, 2006)

There NOT my boats , I was passing on info. on what a quality alloy boat is . Now I do run a forum JUST for alloy and have over 150 Manufactures listed , if ANY manufacture wants on the list , Come on it's FREE.


----------



## welder (Jun 26, 2006)

And FYI, I have had a LINK BACK to 2coolfishing on my forum for quite a while now.

Here is the LINK to our website friends, http://www.aluminumalloyboats.com/viewtopic.php?p=2339#p2339


----------



## Lafitte23 (Jun 25, 2008)

Looking nice waterwolf! I bought an aluminum rig from one of the "other" makers in the area and just don't like the design and the way it handles choppy water. It was 100% my fault for not doing my homework before I bought it. I still want an aluminum boat just not the Lafitte design. If I may ask, what's the ballpark price on the rig you are having built?


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Welder, here's one I zipped up the other day!


----------



## welder (Jun 26, 2006)

I bet that's a NOISY ride but would be a Kick in the Butt to ride on .
Here is a Coldwater , www.coldwaterboats.com , Russ builds a AWESOME ride.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*getting closer*

may be ready to paint this week.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Will be ready to paint friday*

True Craftsmanship.


----------



## welder (Jun 26, 2006)

Man that is one beefy skiff, well done.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*gunnels installed*

gunnels were a all day job,,paint getting close,maybe next week


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Painted and ready for motor*

Here she is. Ready for rigging and motor to be installed. 150 E-tec HO


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Off to get motor/rigging and safe floor*

pics


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

That is one fantastic boat that will last a lifetime!! Awesome work!!!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

It will be my last also. Had a 16ft,18ft and now this 21ft'er. I was just looking for a wider boat. I purchased a Flatscat about a year ago and it was nice but it wasn't made for where i spend 80% of my time (in the marsh) so this hopefully will be my last boat? Thanks for all the compliments. Motor should be on by the end of next week.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Waterwolf, who made that boat ?. It's awesome, looks very rugged, and well built.....Chuck Harmon ?

Anyway, post some pics when it's all done !

Bo


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Oh Man! Can't wait to borrow it! Think I'll get rid of mine!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*OK*

Ok ..no problem. Just bring me back some fish.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Jack plate*

Got the jack plate installed..was going with the Atlas but got a "really good deal" on this one. I know Bob's is also a great product but decided on this one. Can't wait to get the motor installed that's gona push this "Big Barge".


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*150 HO*

Got the motor installed on the "big barge". Hyd steering is up next.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Really,Really nice!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

waterwolf said:


> Got the motor installed on the "big barge". Hyd steering is up next.


That baby is gonna be flying down the bayou !!!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

I will be Keeping it under 50 ? My marsh blasting days are over with.


----------



## scoresman (Apr 22, 2011)

atcfisherman said:


> That is one fantastic boat that will last a lifetime!! Awesome work!!!


Awesome boat! A shame that it's riding on a McClang instead of a Coastline


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

Empire Boats bad to the bone. Waterwolf what number is yours?


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

I look at the coastline but got a dang good deal on the McClang...maybe next one


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

believe its in the high 300's. #1 for 2011


----------



## 2ltl2lt (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep thats an Empire!


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

I would be willing to bet it is number 362. Tony Jenkins was supposed to be the last and it was 360, then Chuck built him one, and now this new one. Could be one number off, I can't remember if Chuck built his flounder rig before or after Tony's boat.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*On the Money 362*

You got it.


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

waterwolf said:


> I will be Keeping it under 50 ? My marsh blasting days are over with.


That will be the F'en day!:spineyes:


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

waterwolf said:


> Got the jack plate installed..was going with the Atlas but got a "really good deal" on this one. I know Bob's is also a great product but decided on this one. Can't wait to get the motor installed that's gona push this "Big Barge".


Oh man! Is that what you were doing the other day? I'm going to check right now. If I have to steal it back, the E-Tec is comming with it!


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

scoresman said:


> Awesome boat! A shame that it's riding on a McClang instead of a Coastline


Nice scoreman....class act:spineyes:


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Got Motor..*

Need water..started installing the lights,radio,gps,tonite. maybe Saturday will be the long awaited day?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Looking good Brother !

I've been waiting to see these pictures. What kind of seating, or leaning post are you gonna use ?

Cograts on a great boat Waterwolf, you are set now !. I hope it gives you many, many years of safe, fun fishing.

Bo


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

waterwolf said:


> Built Texas Tough


waterwolf, hell of a boat! Do you build them for the SEALS?


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Bo,I Have a lean post built by JZ's Custom Rails in Kemah.Tx that will be put in last. Will be putting in the fuse panel and Alumaducer(thru the hull transducer) today. Hope this transducer solves my problem with no reads a higher speeds? BullyARED I'm sure that it would meet the goverment standards for (built like a battleship) but the man that built mine is semi-retired. Thanks.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Hit the Trinity today*

Would like to give a BIG THANK YOU to all involved in the boat build. It's been about 2 months since the start of project and all went very very smooth. It is amazing that this boat was built by one man " A True American Craftsman"! Can't say enough about how much detail was put into building this boat from start to finish. The wiring by(Randy)and rigging/motor install(Northshore Marine) went flawless also,as did the Safe Floor installed by Ed and his crew.I did help out when needed but tried to stay out the way as not to slow down the progress. It handled and rode like I expected and had plenty of power from the 150 hp E-Tec. My dog even had a smile on her face. Thanks for the complements from all I came across on the water today. Thanks for helping out with those ribs on the boat "Empireboats".


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

nice


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Capt Dong (May 11, 2011)

wow nice rig


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Clay, all of us are so happy and proud for you! I'm glad you pulled the trigger. After all you been through, you deserve it. See, it ain't so hard to do something for YOU ever now and then. Can't wait to marsh blast in it! Love you Brother. KF71


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

THE EMPIRE STRIKES BACK!!!


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow went from spam straight to hi-jack! jj Man that is one fine rig. Looks like its built for a lifetime and then some. And who the heck is this Scoresman dude. He seems to bash somebody on every post he makes. Internet Badarse.lol

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

First rattle out the box yesterday when we made a turn off the Trinity River and got her on plane "BAM" the Game Warden's were on us "red-blue lights" going. Guess no TX number on the boat was a good reason to stop us. Showed them life jackets and temp tx numbers and we were on our way. Glad to see them out keeping the order on the river. Bashin always seems to bite you in the bud sooner or later. Just let it ride.


----------



## BHREDNECK97 (Jan 4, 2013)

oldriver88 said:


> That looks like an Empire to me. Empire Boats are some of the BEST around!!!!


Yes sir they are... My Grandpa makes sure every one of them is absolutely perfect!


----------

